# Pros & Cons of Concrete Coop Flooring



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

GPS1504 submitted a new Article:

Pros & Cons of Concrete Coop Flooring



> Coop cleaning is one of those tasks that is never much fun but must be done regardless. If you have a dirt floor, the job can be even more tedious as you cannot really do much with dirt other than slowly scoop up feces and food waste. An alternative to the work associated with a dirt floor would be opting to install a concrete floor. Concrete floors have both pros and cons associated with them but the benefits seem to far outweigh the disadvantages. Because of this, considering the addition...


Read more about this article here...


----------

